# Check this out.



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice, Speeding Arrow has allot of talent making those bows and knives. Lots of good stuff to look at.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

We grew up together and he was first a master welder/fabricator. Now he has been adopted by Lakota Indians. Crazy Horse's grand son did the honors of doing so. He is the first one in 50 years to be adopted. Very cool I must say. He will be coming over this weekend to make me a custom bow. Should be fun.


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Now all he needs to do is make bikes for us Orlando and he will be very very very very good.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

He did make us a couple of bikes a number of years ago. Now he just teaches and makes native American coolness.


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Orlando said:


> He did make us a couple of bikes a number of years ago. Now he just teaches and makes native American coolness.


He could make a native American coolness bike out of bones that would be very cool, I would ride it for show.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

He's done with bikes he now just does native art and other goods.


----------

